# So painful, thinking sub-q



## CJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok guys, so the new Test C my guy got me proved to be at least somewhat legit after a blood test. I got back the ol' >1500 ng/dl on the results off of 500mg/wk. The problem is, this stuff gives me CRIPPLING pain for at least a week afterward, severely affecting planned workouts. Nothing helps the pain, not heating it pre injection, not icing, not heating, not Ibuprofen, nothing. I don't want to toss it, since it's legit, so doing some research on alleviating the pain, I came across some articles/threads on sub q testosterone injections. 

So my thought was, I would run the remaining vials sub q at 250mg/week, split up into three easy shots so it's not too much volume at once sub q. While doing that I would continue to IM inject my TRT Cyp at 200mg/wk. That would make it a total of 450mg/wk, 200mg IM and 250mg Sub-Q. 

Does this sound stupid, or does it seem worth trying? Has anyone had any experience with sub q injections?


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 7, 2015)

You think sub q is going to hurt less than IM ? Lol... Go for it...


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2015)

The pain isn't the shot, it's a pain deep in the muscle, which makes it extremely painful to move that muscle. I don't get it with my trt cyp, or one other cyp I've tried before, just this one. I don't know if I'm having a bad reaction to the oil they use, or if it's a high BA content, or what. I'm just brainstorming here.


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2015)

And if it's a bad reaction to this brand, I'm assuming that sub q pain, even at it's worst, couldn't be nearly as debilitating as the pain in the muscle itself.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

click........


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 8, 2015)

do you get that pain from your prescribed meds? if so I would say your pinning technique needs work. Have you rotated spots like if you pinning delts stick your arse and vice versa? I tried sub q its a whole new kind of pain with a side of a hot swollen rash just my experience nothing wrong with the the stuff I was using I wanted to try it for the experience didn't work out  . If it's not those two I would assume you would have a shitty response to it sub q also but only one way to find out right ...


----------



## Shane1974 (Apr 8, 2015)

The only PIP I have gotten from the lab I use is from TNE. I think you need a better lab.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 8, 2015)

Cut that shit with something else..... Or go sub q.... Just watch for lumps and rashes


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 8, 2015)

If you've ever missed on a shot, then you'd already know subq is not an option.  Icing is probably the worst thing you can do.  Forcing the gear to crash in your muscle almost.  UGL's all use different carrier oils, and for the most part they all follow the 2% BA and 18%BB.  Like mentioned above you could be having a reaction to the carrier oil, or the particular source used a bit more BA. 

What were you actually pinning per shot?  Where?  What was the gauge and length of the needle?


----------



## bvs (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like the problem is the gear, not the type of injection


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 8, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> Ok guys, so the new Test C my guy got me proved to be at least somewhat legit after a blood test. I got back the ol' >1500 ng/dl on the results off of 500mg/wk. The problem is, this stuff gives me CRIPPLING pain for at least a week afterward, severely affecting planned workouts. Nothing helps the pain, not heating it pre injection, not icing, not heating, not Ibuprofen, nothing. I don't want to toss it, since it's legit, so doing some research on alleviating the pain, I came across some articles/threads on sub q testosterone injections.
> 
> So my thought was, I would run the remaining vials sub q at 250mg/week, split up into three easy shots so it's not too much volume at once sub q. While doing that I would continue to IM inject my TRT Cyp at 200mg/wk. That would make it a total of 450mg/wk, 200mg IM and 250mg Sub-Q.
> 
> Does this sound stupid, or does it seem worth trying? Has anyone had any experience with sub q injections?



What size needle you using bro?


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

It's definitely this lab. It's 250mg/ml, and I've pinned both a full ml, and tried half a ml as well to see if there would be less pain. I've had occasional normal soreness before with my TRT script and one other lab, but nothing like this, or that lasts this long. It's the same pain everywhere I've pinned; shoulders, ventro glutes, outer quad, teardrop part of quad. All are 25g 5/8" except for when I'm hitting my fat ass, then it's 25g 1+1/2".


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2015)

Does it matter where u pin? I can't pin anything in my quads.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 8, 2015)

bvs said:


> Sounds like the problem is the gear, not the type of injection



I agree. Pip for a day or two is ok but a weeks is f'd up...


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2015)

On the SQ thing. I tried it....once. Not for me brother but give it a try. I did my research on it and there was to much information on the possibility of less than optimal results form an injection into fat compared to muscle. That may or may not be true but research it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 8, 2015)

I get pretty solid PIP from my UGL stuff and none from my prescribed test. 
Couple days of soreness but if it lasted a week and was that severe I don't think I'd be using it anymore....
Nah, I'm lying if I knew it was solid I would just deal with the PIP. 
I don't know anything about the process but can you cut it and maybe that will reduce the discomfort?


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know anything about the cutting process either, I'll have to research it. But I went ahead and pinned 1/3 of a ml sub q last night before bed, and I have mild soreness to the touch, and a small lump of the oil under the skin, but I was expecting that. I'll let that sit for another day or so, then try finishing this vial out sub q. So far it's better than the IM pain. I'm still walking like a pegged leg pirate from my shot in the outer quad SIX days ago.


----------



## atticus84 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have some that is the same way.  If I pin my quads with it, they swell up, turn red and hurt like hell for about a week. I found that if I mixed  it half and half with some test from another lab, I could pin my gluts with almost no pip.  Not sure if it's a good idea but it worked for me.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds to me like your gear is either partially crashed or dirty.  Do you see any crystals at all in the vial or is it clear?  Have you had any other symptoms?  Diarrhea, stomach cramps, etc.  If it is dirty, the last thing you want to do is shoot it sub q.  Cyp should not cause pain at 250mg, regardless of the carrier oil.  If you were having a reaction to the oil, you'd have more symptoms than just pain.  Any redness, itching, or rash at the injection site?  

If it were me, and I was determined to use it, I would certainly consider refiltering it at the very least.  Good luck.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 8, 2015)

Im guessing that it has nothing to do with the carrier oil. Test c is well known to have more pip than test e...test c is harder to make than test e as it has the characteristic of crashing easier...especially when it is a higher concentration like 250. What I believe is going on here is one of two things...

1. Your source doesnt really know how to brew gear unless they have a recipe in front of them which in this case they are dumping loads of BB in the brew to keep the test c from crashing. 

2. Your a huge pussy and cant handle pain. Ive had pain for over a week before..ya it sucks but it happens. When you say crippling does that mean your now in a wheel chair? Suck it up buttercup!


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

It's crystal clear, nothing in it at all. Symptoms are lots of swelling(which makes workouts impossible because the muscle literally cannot come close to moving  through its full range), redness, warmth, and it starts to itch as the swelling goes down after about a week. I wish it were as simple as me being a pussy, but there's so much internal swelling that the muscle itself cannot move properly.


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

And no infection type symptoms, no fever, no stomach issues, etc. It's totally localized.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 8, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> It's crystal clear, nothing in it at all. Symptoms are lots of swelling(which makes workouts impossible because the muscle literally cannot come close to moving  through its full range), redness, warmth, and it starts to itch as the swelling goes down after about a week. I wish it were as simple as me being a pussy, but there's so much internal swelling that the muscle itself cannot move properly.



Yup...sounds like some good ol pip to me. Hit them quads!! No pain no gain!!!


----------



## Paolos (Apr 8, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yup...sounds like some good ol pip to me. Hit them quads!! No pain no gain!!!



Love it... the crippling pain will get less crippling with time. You havent lived until you experienced the old Vet grade
Eq or some Winstrol V


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

So it's like I popped my UGL cherry?  :-D


----------



## DF (Apr 8, 2015)

If you have any script test you could cut the ugl with the script.


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

I do, and I think that I'll give that a try. I didn't beforehand, because I wanted the blood work to be 100% this new stuff, and I became curious about sub q when researching the pain. Do you think a 1:1 ratio would be enough? I'll pop it in my shoulder, so at worst, I'll at least be able to squat and pull next week.


----------



## DF (Apr 8, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> I do, and I think that I'll give that a try. I didn't beforehand, because I wanted the blood work to be 100% this new stuff, and I became curious about sub q when researching the pain. Do you think a 1:1 ratio would be enough? I'll pop it in my shoulder, so at worst, I'll at least be able to squat and pull next week.



It probably wont end the pip, but it will help.  Also find another source.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

DF said:


> It probably wont end the pip, but it will help.  Also find another source.



Especially this!


----------



## CJ (Apr 8, 2015)

^Agreed!  Still learning, this was my first source, a guy I used to work with. I already realized that he was overpriced, and I wasn't going to buy from him anymore, even before this.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 11, 2015)

Does it feel like you got hit wth a ball pin hammer in the thigh?....I thought so, try a different  lab.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 11, 2015)

I heard you're supposed to pm rumpy for gear?


----------



## bugman (Apr 12, 2015)

Find a different source like everyone says.  I love my source.  I'm thinking of sending them roses.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2015)

PIP is part of it sometimes its just worse than others.  Maybe you should quit taking it until you find something more professionally crafted.


----------



## baitslinger (Apr 15, 2015)

I say chuck that gear. Something isn't right and the symptoms you are getting ain't supposed to happen. I had a similar problem with Sustanon, but get Zero Problems with Test-E, Deca, or Tren-E. Some said it was the Test Prop that was giving me the swelling.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2015)

I ended up getting good sized hard swelling in the areas I tried the sub q injections as well. Sore, but manageable. I tossed the bottle and I'm trying another one to see if it's more of the same.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

If you don't want to toss it, you could refilter it.  That might help.


----------

